# Seen albino deer today. Got pics



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Seen an albino deer today In Jefferson county on my way to the gun range. Was really cool. Odd seeing something in nature that stands out so greatly. Was really a beautiful animal .Got a short video of it also. Dont know how to upload it on here so text me if you wanna see it and I'll send it to your phone. 740-632-1091.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Might not be an albino but a white deer with dark eyes like the one in my avatar. They are beautiful animals and consider yourself lucky to see one. There is a captive herd in the Finger Lakess area of NY between Senaca and Cayuga Lake where I first heard/saw my first white deer.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats pretty sweet! I wanna get one of those on my wall before I'm too old to hunt!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Might not be an albino but a white deer with dark eyes like the one in my avatar. They are beautiful animals and consider yourself lucky to see one. There is a captive herd in the Finger Lakess area of NY between Senaca and Cayuga Lake where I first heard/saw my first white deer.


im not 100% sure about this but i had a taxadermist here in indiana that told me many years ago indiana stocked a bunch of these white deer, and said they were called pibald or something like that. and they dont have the pink eyes like the albinos do. just some info i have come across over the years.
sherman


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> im not 100% sure about this but i had a taxadermist here in indiana that told me many years ago indiana stocked a bunch of these white deer, and said they were called pibald or something like that. and they dont have the pink eyes like the albinos do. just some info i have come across over the years.
> sherman


Piebald is a real term and that is a naturally occurring condition within the herd. This is a genetic trait, similar to albinism, but it is much more frequently occurring than albinism. The states would have no reason to introduce them in to the herd. I imagine that story is an old wives tale that has no merit.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> im not 100% sure about this but i had a taxadermist here in indiana that told me many years ago indiana stocked a bunch of these white deer, and said they were called pibald or something like that. and they dont have the pink eyes like the albinos do. just some info i have come across over the years.
> sherman


Piebald are more like an appaloosa horse .. typically brown with white hind quarters. I have yet to see one of those although there was one running through a metro park on the westside of Cleveland a couple years ago.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting. I didn't get close enough to it to see its eyes . Although I did realize one thing. The deers senses of hearing and sight didn't seem to be as strong as most deer. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a video of the NY deer. You can see the dark eyes.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep.piebalds look kinda like goats in color.ive seen only one in my 30 plus years of hunting,and seen one white deer while driving.it crossed the road in frt of me.i read that piebalds are more common then all white.and albino with pink eyes are the rarest.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for all the follow ups guys. i did alittle research myself on the piebald. but it seems there is always some other colors with the white. there is some piebalds thats almost all white but i didnt find anything that said the piebald could be all white. however i did find some that was 90% white. so i guess the all white deer are just that, an all white deer. and the albino deer have the pink eyes.
sherman


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

That's pretty sweet... I would probably go buy a lottery ticket after seeing that... has to be good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Since piebalds are a similar topic.... I caught this one with the trail cam last spring but have not determined if it was just the ir flash or if she was a piebald 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

I harvested a pibald in Brown Co. back in the late 1990's, it was black, brown and white very similar to a calico cat markings. It was with a herd that also had a white buck in it. The buck had a dark patch of hair on his ribs, he was taken by bow after gun season that yr.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

It's my understanding that when you start seeing Piebald's, it's a sign the gene pool for the local herd is too tight (too much inbreeding). That's not a good thing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

shorebound said:


> Since piebalds are a similar topic.... I caught this one with the trail cam last spring but have not determined if it was just the ir flash or if she was a piebald
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


this one looks like a pibald to me. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Took a picture of this pibald in my neighborhood.


----------

